# Impossible de télécharger les fichiers PDF



## alinf34 (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Configuration:  iMac 27' - Mac OS X 10.7.4 (à jour) -  Safari 5.1.7 (à jour) - FireFox 12.0 (à jour)

Depuis plusieurs jours, je n'arrive plus à télécharger un lien PDF dans une page web.

Dans Safari je peux ouvrir le document PDF normalement, mais lorsque je vais dans: Fichier > enregistrer sous... j'ai un message d'erreur disant que je ne peut copier le fichier X.PDF sous le nom X.pdf.

Même en changeant le nom et le lieu de copie (bureau, documents...), j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur.

Encore plus curieux: si j'ouvre ces pages contenant ces PDF avec FireFox, la roue bleue de connexion de FireFox tourne et s'arrête, et j'ai une page blanche !?!

Alors que FireFox m'ouvre sans problème  les autres pages web ne contenant pas de liens PDF vers des PDF téléchargeables.

- Ca ne vient pas des sites visités, car ça le fait à tous les coups sur n'importe lesquels.
- Ca ne vient pas de Safari puisque un dysfonctionnement (différent) se manifeste avec FireFox sur les mêmes pages visitées
- Ca ne semble pas venir d'un problème d'autorisation, car j'ai lancé 'Utilitaire de disque', 'Onyx' et 'DiskWarrior'

Je ne comprend rien à cette allergie de mon iMac pour ces pages-là, c'est vraiment étrange.

En tout cas, je suis le seul apparemment à poster sur ce problème, donc ça n'a sans doute rien à voir avec la MAJ 10.7.4.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur ce qui se passe ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## alinf34 (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis toujours confronté au même problème, quelque soit le site visité:

Lorsque j'ouvre un fichier ".PDF" et j'essaie de l'enregistrer sur le bureau ou ailleurs, j'ai toujours ce message d'erreur dans Safari: 

*Le document X.PDF ne peur être exporté sous le nom X.PDF".*

Même en changeant le nom, ça me donne le même message.

Lorsque j'ouvre cette même page avec Firefox, la fin de l'adresse de la page web est grisé, et j'ai une page blanche lorsque la roue de recherche de Firefox a fini de tourner.

Donc il est impossible de rapatrier le moindre fichier .PDF du Web, aussi bien avec Safari que Firefox.  

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.7.4.

Y a-t-il quelqu'un sur le forum qui ait eu le même problème et qui l'ait résolu ?

Merci


----------



## jules2006 (15 Juin 2012)

Avez-vous essayé, à tous hasard, de changer l'extension du fichier lorsque vous l'enregistrez ?


----------



## La_Pomme_Marine (16 Juin 2012)

les mises à jours Acrobat sont-elles à jour ?


----------



## alinf34 (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses.

Comme le problème existe avec deux navigateurs différents (même s'il ne prend pas le même aspect), j'ai effectivement pensé à un problème du:

- soit à Adobe Reader: mais le PDF présent sur les sites visités s'ouvre avec Safari et c'est le menu Edition > enregistrer sous... de Safari qui me donne le message d'erreur. De plus j'ai bien bien la dernière version d'Adobe Reader (10.1.3);

- soit à un bug dans Lion 10.7.4:
Le problème de chargement des PDF est récent et ma MAJ de l'OS aussi, mais je ne suis pas capable d'établir un lien chronologique entre les deux.
De toute façon si c'était le cas, je pense qu'un bug pour une action aussi courante qu'enregistrer un PDF du Web sur son Mac aurait déjà été évoqué sur macGé.

J'ai testé la solution qui consiste à enregistrer le fichier "X.PDF" en supprimant le suffixe, et j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur.

Comme c'est pour tous les sites visités, ce n'est pas non plus un problème de fichier corrompu.
C'est la seule certitude logique dont je dispose.

Comme il y a un problème sur les PDF du Web avec deux navigateurs, et que c'est systématique quelque soit le site visité, il y a nécessairement un problème d'incompatibilité du système avec l'écriture de ce format de fichier sur le disque. (aussi bien mon SSD de démarrage qu'un autre disque dur classique, interne ou externe).

Je vais partitionner mon second disque interne classique et installer Lion à partir de l'AppleStore sans rien ajouter de plus, et lancer un enregistrement d'un PDF du Web, et je saurai alors si c'est mon OS qui est corrompu, même si Utilitaire de disque et Diskwarrior ne voient rien.


----------



## jules2006 (16 Juin 2012)

Et si vous les enregistrez en ".docx" ? 

Supprimer totalement l'extension n'est pas une bonne chose, puisque l'ordi est ensuite incapable de savoir à quel type de doc il a affaire.


----------



## alinf34 (16 Juin 2012)

Re bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai fait la manoeuvre suivante: installation de Lion  10.7.4 avec MAJ système sur une partition du second disque interne, donc avec le même OS que ma partition de démarrage SSD normale... Et bien je peux enregistrer les PDF du Web normalement.
Donc exactement le même système sur les deux partitions, aux logiciels ajoutés près.

Donc j'en déduis qu'il y a un de mes logiciels, ou une de ses dépendances (préf, bibliothèque ou que sais-je) qui met la pagaille dans l'acceptation de la copie du format PDF d'un fichier PDF du Web vers n'importe lequel de mes disques.

Solution à terme: réinstaller le système et mes logiciels un à un jusqu'à trouver le coupable, comme au bon vieux temps des conflits d'INITS sous Mac OS Classic !?!

Solution provisoire: conserver cette nouvelle partition Mac OS X 10.7.4 "bis" de secours, pour l'utiliser lorsque j'aurai à télécharger des PDF dans l'immédiat...

Quelque soit la manoeuvre que j'ai pu tester (changer le nom ou supprimer le suffixe du fichier), cela n'enlève pas le morceau de code attaché à tout fichier, et qui est utilisé par le système pour lui indiquer avec quoi l'ouvrir ou le traiter.
Ce doit être la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas pu contourner cette interdiction d'écriture sur le disque en "bluffant" Mac OS X en supprimant le suffixe ou en le bidouillant.

Mon problème se résume de façon certaine à un refus d'écriture du fichier PDF du Web par le système.

Par contre j'ai copié le fichier téléchargé sur le nouveau disque de démarrage vers mon bureau habituel, donc de partition à partition, et il l'a copié sans problème.

Mon système s'est mis en tête de refuser de copier uniquement les PDF provenant du Web, quelque soit le navigateur: un truc de fou, j'vous dis! :-(


----------



## La_Pomme_Marine (19 Juin 2012)

Arrêtez de réinstaller, Adobe adopte une nouvelle politique concernant la création/lecture/enregistrement des PDF... la solution est de ne PAS mettre à jour les aplis, je dis ça... je dis rien...


----------



## jpa84 (18 Octobre 2012)

Ayant les mêmes problèmes, j'ai fini pas trouver la solution sur un forum ... par hasard.
Adobe ne semble y être pour rien.

Pour moi il a suffit que je déplace "QuickTime Plugin" pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre :

Le chemin d'accès

> Bibliothèque ( celle du système) > " Internet Plug-Ins " > là j'ai simplement glissé "QuickTime Plugin" dans "Disabled Plug-Ins"


----------



## lolipale (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis peut être un peu hors sujet mais je vous conseille l'utilisation de cet excellent add-on pour Firefox et Safari :

http://www.schubert-it.com/pluginpdf/

Adieu les soucis !
Bonne fin de journée


----------



## nomido (18 Novembre 2012)

J'ai exactement le même probleme (avec Safari - Macbook 10.6.8). 
j'ai toujours le message d'erreur "Le document X.PDF ne peur être exporté sous le nom X.PDF".
J'ai essayé les différentes solutions proposées dans ce fil (excepté la "partition..." qui ressemble à du chinois pour moi), rien à faire.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé la solution ?
merci


----------



## demougin (18 Novembre 2012)

avec SL 10.6.8, j'ai le même pb avec firefox et safari, mais ça marche avec chrome ...


----------



## nomido (21 Novembre 2012)

Je confirme, j'ai installé Chrome et ça marche.
merci.


----------



## marquenri (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
suite au problème énoncé, j'arrive dans cette discussion après avoir chercher des solutions pour résoudre mon problème.
IMac G5 10.7.5 Firefox 17 dont je viens de réinstaller une version téléchargée.
Voici mes remarques.
1  ce défaut est récent chez moi car j'ai téléchargé avec succès le dernier pdf le 30 octobre.
2 ma facture Orange au format pdf est téléchargée sans problème depuis le portail Orange
et se loge normalement dans le dossier téléchargement.
3 La demande de téléchargement d'un document pdf depuis un site web  aboutit à la création d'une page blanche dont l'onglet mentionne l'URL  du site mais dont le chemin correspondant au fichier apparaît grisée
4 Aucun problème pour télécharger depuis Safari
5 J'effectue les màj d'adobe dès que cela m'est proposé.
6 à signaler également que je peux plus administrer un site web (DNN  version 4) car je n'ai plus la possibilités d'accéder aux modifications  des champs; aucun problème, pour le même site, avec Safari. Par contre  aucun problème pour l'administration d'un site DNN en version 6.
Voilà pour les constats.
Mais je n'ai pas les compétences requises pour émettre, ne serait-ce qu'un début de solution.


----------



## agnesagnes (28 Janvier 2013)

1- aller dans Finder
2- aller dans Bibliothèque
3- se débrouiller pour trouver les Plug in " adobe pdf viewer npapi plugin" et ou " adobe pdf viewwer plugin ", "pdf browse..."
4- les mettre sur le bureau ( il peut il y en avoir davantage, moi ce sont les seuls que j'avais )
5- redémarrer le Mac
6- Normalement, c'est bon ! Vérifiez et recommencer là où vous butiez avant..


----------



## émoidonc (13 Mars 2013)

Mac OS 10.6.8

Comme indiqué plus haut

Aller dans Bibliothèque > internet Plug-Ins > supprimer le ou les plug-Ins Adobe
(AdobePDFViewer.plugin, AdobePDFViewerNPAPI.plugin)

Redémarrer Safari et ça marche...


----------



## GranPapi (26 Mai 2013)

Après beaucoup de recherche j'ai enfin réglé mon problème.

Pour enregistrer un document PDF ouvert directement de Safari, il ne faut pas passer par le menu Fichier Enregistrer sous de Safari, car souvent le fichier ne s'enregistrera pas.

Il faut plutôt utiliser le menu qui apparaît lorsque l'on passe la souris en bas du document. On enregistre avec la disquette et on imprime avec l'imprimante.

Selon certain document il arrive qu'un ligne de menu apparaisse au haut, on utilise alors celle-ci.

Étant donné que Safari ouvre le document avec le Plugins le menu de Safari ne semble d'aucune utilité pour ces fonctions. J'ai testé toute les manipulations mentionnées dans le forum et aucune n'a fonctionné.

Celle-ci fonctionne à merveille.
&#65532;


----------

